#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Email com anexo por PHP

## ajsmit

Olá,

Precisaria de um código em PHP que contenha, os campos "Nome", "Email", "Descrição", "Anexo" e um botão de "Enviar", sendo que esse anexo pode ser um arquivo de imagem, ou um MP3 ou o que for. E quando o usuario clicar em Enviar, ele envia para um email que estiver especificado dentro do código.

Obrigado.

----------


## mvzeppelin

http://phpbrasil.com/scripts/script.php/id/2327

----------

